# ATAPI burning using XCDRoast? It's possible!

## CheatersRealm

Foreword:

I got XCDRoast working with my ATAPI burner, without any ide-scsi emulation, because the new version of CDRTools supports the ATAPI method of using the burner...  All you have to do is run the commands below( as root ), then you should be able to configure XCDRoast as usual, except this time using your burner without the emulation.

Version Numbers (Just for refrence):

XCDRoast: 0.96_alpha13

CDRTools: 2.01_alpha01

Commands to run:

emerge sync

emerge -up xcdroast

emerge -u xcdroast

cd /usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools/

emerge -up cdrtools-2.01_alpha01.ebuild

emerge -u cdrtools-2.01_alpha01.ebuild

This has been a cheatersrealm production  :Very Happy: 

Note: I would be interested to see how this method works out for everyone, but I WAS able to burn a 10MB cd (just to test that it worked).

----------

## s003apr

I'm trying to get this to work on a fresh install of gentoo, and it's just not happening.

I emerged xcdroast (version 0.98 instead of 0.96, because that is the only ebuild I have available)

I then emerged cdrtools 2.01 alpha

I do have the scsi emulation enabled in the kernel, but I don't have anything in modules.autoload, so scsi modules aren't being loaded.  I am also not passing the ide-scsi options in grub.

I also haven't touched devfsd.conf yet. I will worry about that when I get everything working for root.

X-cdroast tells me that no scsi devices are detected, and it simply won't let me choose any drives in setup  (it is insisting on only using scsi)

cdrecord -scanbus also won't list any devices because it is still set on scanning for scsi devices.

I would like to get this to work for cdrecord first, then worry about x-cdroast.  Can you give me any help?

----------

## CheatersRealm

 *s003apr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would like to get this to work for cdrecord first, then worry about x-cdroast.  Can you give me any help?

 

Well, I think that I might have omitted a step that might be necessary, getting cdrecord to see it.

EDIT: Does anyone know if cdrecord has a data file that it keeps, when it finds a recorder?  if so, that's why there were problems omitting the step below:

try this:

cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc -checkdrive

for me, it returned the following (after a while... give it a few seconds):

Cdrecord 2.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdc'

devname: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'SONY    '

Identifikation : 'CD-RW  CRX160E  '

Revision       : '1.0e'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

----------

## ajayrockrock

cool!  It works fine for me and I just burned my first data disc.  One thing I did before I started was 'rmmod' all the scsi emulation stuff that is loaded up on every boot.  It's weird because I don't have any kernel parameters in my grub configuration and it's not in my modules.autoload.  But everytime I boot up I have the sg, sr_mod, and scsi_mod modules loaded.

Another quick question, does anyone know of a good burning program that I can just send MP3's and it will automatically decode them into making an normal audio cd?  I can do it with lame but I'd rather skip the step if it's possible...

thanks,

ajay

----------

## CheatersRealm

 *ajayrockrock wrote:*   

> cool!  It works fine for me and I just burned my first data disc.  

 

Cool... I don't know any programs that go from mp3->cd in one step on linux, but I'm sure that if there is, someone will tell you..

I guess I should say that ALL of my scsi stuff is disabled in my kernel.. compleatly.. no scsi support at all...

----------

## Black

 *Quote:*   

> Another quick question, does anyone know of a good burning program that I can just send MP3's and it will automatically decode them into making an normal audio cd?

 

I haven't done any audio CDs yet, but gtoaster seems to be able to do what you ask. You didn't say if you wanted a command-line or a GUI tool, so I'll tell you upfront that gtoaster is a Gnome application! Works well under KDE, thought!  :Smile: 

```
emerge gtoaster
```

----------

## CheatersRealm

gtoaster eh? /me emerges.

----------

## s003apr

 *Quote:*   

> Cdrecord 2.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling
> 
> scsidev: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdc'
> 
> devname: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdc'
> ...

 

Ok, my returned basically the same thing except with Lite-on as vendor instead of sony, but still the same driver.

Also It returned:

```
Response Format: 2
```

I don't know what this is, but I assume it's not a problem.

I also gave me a few extra supported modes.

But still, at this point, xcdroast is still insisting that it can't find any scsi devices and of course, cdrecord -scanbus returns nothing.

----------

## CheatersRealm

 *s003apr wrote:*   

>  nothing.

 

well I dunno, sry dude...

----------

## s003apr

Do you get anything on your burner when you do 

```
cdrecord -scanbus
```

?

----------

## CheatersRealm

 *s003apr wrote:*   

> Do you get anything on your burner when you do 
> 
> ```
> cdrecord -scanbus
> ```
> ...

 

bash-2.05b# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

BUT

bash-2.05b# cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI

Cdrecord 2.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'SONY    ' 'CD-RW  CRX160E  ' '1.0e' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

Also, an update from the burning side: I just burned a coaster, the buffer ran empty.. I'm thinking maybe bumping the process will help...

----------

## s003apr

```
cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
```

This froze me up at after reporting:

```
Warning: There may be fatal problems.
```

Oh well, thanks for your help.  I think I'll just stick with SCSI emulation for now.  Probably more reliable at this stage of development anyhow.

----------

## CheatersRealm

 *s003apr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
> ```
> ...

 

Are you sure it froze up? it takes a while... and I just got my CD to burn.. I belive that XCDRoast is quite finicky if it loses focus..  (my burner doesn't have BurnProof)

----------

## s003apr

 *Quote:*   

> Are you sure it froze up?

 

i gave it at least 10 minutes

and I have had good luck with scsi emulation, so I guess I'll stick with it for now.

----------

## CheatersRealm

 *s003apr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i gave it at least 10 minutes.

 

Oh.. alright..

I did the ATAPI because I didn't feel like getting the kernel to have scsi stuff in it...

----------

## HeadHolio

I also have the same problem.  Both K3B and XCDRoast tell me that no devices are available.  However, cdrecord says this:

```
cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI

Cdrecord 2.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'LITE-ON ' 'LTR-48246S      ' 'SS06' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *
```

----------

## maw

Isn't ATAPI burning only available in kernel 2.5?

----------

## CheatersRealm

 *maw wrote:*   

> Isn't ATAPI burning only available in kernel 2.5?

 

my kernel: 2.4.19-gentoo-r10

----------

## HeadHolio

I am also using 2.4.19-gentoo-r10, but I have given up and am now set up with scsi emu.  I'll try it again later once it becomes more established.

----------

## divinerites

 *s003apr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scsidev: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdc'
> 
> Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R
> ...

 

So now you have to type

```
# xcdroast -f ATAPI:/dev/hdc
```

----------

## John2583

 *divinerites wrote:*   

>  *s003apr wrote:*   
> 
> scsidev: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdc'
> 
> Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R
> ...

 

ok that is awesome, I haven't burned a CD yet, but xcdroast can see my drive with that command. It can only see my CD writer, when I tryied to run # xcdroast -f ATAPI:/dev/hdc ATAPI:/dev/hdd  it only sees the cdwriter. I have a DVD drive on /dev/hdd that I would like to use to make copies of disks etc. How can I accomplish this? ok, I'm burning a cd now, it seems to work fine. it's really slowing my computer, though. I added my normal user acount to the list of allowable users, but when I run it as that user it complains that I don't have permission. Are there any special setttings I need to do this?

----------

## CheatersRealm

 *John2583 wrote:*   

>  it's really slowing my computer, though. 

 

Yeah, I had the same thing, cept with a non burn proof burner... I'd hope that this is just because the software's pre-alpha for the ATAPI

----------

## scott_ell

Just burnt an audio cd with gtoaster and no scsi emulation! woohoo!

thanks cheater...

----------

## crimson

Yeah, works for me  :Smile: .  I compiled the scsi emulation modules, but x-cdroast works without me loading any modules, although I think it may load sg, sr_mod, sd_mod, and scsi_mod by itself.

----------

## pablo_pita

I have just burned some files using :

$  mkisofs -R music | cdrecord  -v  fs=6m  speed=2 dev=ATAPI:0,0 -

I have used the ATAPI transport layer, no scsi emulation loaded in the kernel. I have removed also hdc=scsi-ide in grub.conf. 

I am using the kernel gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r1 and cdrtools 2.0.

----------

## st. anger

 *ajayrockrock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Another quick question, does anyone know of a good burning program that I can just send MP3's and it will automatically decode them into making an normal audio cd?  I can do it with lame but I'd rather skip the step if it's possible...
> 
> 

 

i use k3b

----------

## hulmeman

Ive just set up atapi recording, without problems, but I can't get xcdroast to see my dvd player on hda to copy CDs from!

Any ideas?

I tried:

xcdroast -f ATAPI:/dev/hdc ATAPI:/dev/hda

xcdroast -f ATAPI:/dev/hdc /dev/hda

It doesn't work with either

Baz

----------

## hulmeman

WHOA!

I done it:

xcdroast -f "ATAPI:/dev/hdc;ATAPI:/dev/hda"

Jus copied disc to disc!

----------

## Gibberx

 *xamn wrote:*   

>  *ajayrockrock wrote:*   
> 
> Another quick question, does anyone know of a good burning program that I can just send MP3's and it will automatically decode them into making an normal audio cd?  I can do it with lame but I'd rather skip the step if it's possible...
> 
>  
> ...

 

are you using k3b with ATAPI support? I couldn't get that to work, so I'm using gtoaster. SCSI support was a pain to set up on my computer anyway, this way is so much easier....

oh yeah, and is it possible to use cdrdao with ATAPI? I'm not having any luck...

----------

## ghetto

Awesome

Works for me to on an older HP CD-Writter+ 8290 revision 1.3c 

Just a little note, it wasnt working until i removed hdc=ide-scsi from my append file in lilo.. so if your having problems make sure youve taken out all the scsi modules and removed any line that looks like that from either lilo or grub.

----------

## ghetto

Does anyone have a good way to keep this from being downgraded when trying to update the system.. for the moment i just keep a list of the programs that i want that arnt standard and paste the file into package.mask after every 'emerge rsync' ..but there has to be an easier way.. ive tried to add them to /var/cache/edb/world ..but it seems to just get overwritten every time and app is emerged...

any sudestions?

----------

## darktux

emerge -i package_name-version   :Wink: 

----------

## FishNiX

hi all-

2 things:

do you have to create audio cd images before you can burn them with xcdroast?  ie.  unlike gnome-toaster which can decode mp3s and burn audio cds automagically?

how did you get gtoaster to detect your ATAPI drive?

lata!

----------

## darktux

x-cd-roast doesn't do direct-copy of AudioCDs YET

----------

## FishNiX

that's okay, b/c i only have one drive installed  :Wink: 

how about mp3 decoding?

----------

## darktux

The easiest way to do it using xcdroast, would be to use xmms to pass the mp3s to wav, and then put the wavs on the defined ISO's directory on x-cdroast. Create CD... Use Cd-Text if you want.. Change the order of the tracks.... BANG! Piracy complete   :Rolling Eyes: 

Further reading: 

http://www.xcdroast.org/xcdr098/faq-a13.html#12

http://www.xcdroast.org/xcdr098/faq-a13.html#18

----------

## mgirard

Alright, I took some time and setup my kernel in a nice modular way so that I can switch between SCSI emulation and native ATAPI on the fly for both my cd burner and reader. Setup similiar to the reccomendations in the "other" thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175

That worked out just dandy, but then after seeing this thread I decided to emerge the new cdrecord (bleeding edge, yes!) and check out ATAPI burning. Everything worked perfectly (helpfull posts everyone!) and I was able to burn.

However, when working in ATAPI mode everything was very, VERY slow with XCDRoast (maybe it is better with other programs?) Like 8 times longer to start the program, and clicking each button produced a huge delay, etc. The performance and system load was just aweful; bad enough that I switched back to SCSI emulation. Maybe someday native ATAPI will be reasonable, but right now it is questionable, at least for me.

Perhaps there was something that I did wrong to make it so slow. Perhaps there is something strange about my setup. Just my 2 cents. Your results may vary.

-Mg

----------

## madtinkerer

So, I upgraded to the new version of cdrtools, removed all my old scsi-emulation modules, rebooted, did a cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI and tried it out in xcdroast (commandline arguments xcdroast -f ATAPI:/dev/hdc)  It worked.  Problem is, it takes upwards of two minutes to get to the point where the gui is up and responsive from the time I start xcdroast, no matter if run it as root or regular user.  During this time the rest of the system is responsive, there is no extra hard drive activity and no extra processes are started, but xcdroast still crawls.

I see from earlier posts that this has been a problem.  Anyone figured out how to fix it?

----------

## mope

So far I've only been able to enable two drives. Can't put three in:

ex. xcdroast -f  "ATAPI:/dev/hda;ATAPI:/dev/hdb;ATAPI:/dev/hdc" 

xcdroast only recognizes the first two when i do this. oh, well.

----------

## ghetto

I just have to ask.. What on earth would you need three cdr drives for??  :Very Happy: 

..naughty naughty

----------

## mope

nothing like that  :Smile: . I have a dvdwr, cdrw, and a dvd player. Whoohoo -- got it!

Oops, still no go. if i use the commands in the cli then it works. if i put the arguments into a shortcut then it only recognizes two drives. Afaik the argument has to be put in every time for it to work.Last edited by mope on Sun Mar 02, 2003 1:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mope

Has anyone been able to do this with k3b yet?

----------

## samppa

 *mope wrote:*   

> Has anyone been able to do this with k3b yet?

 

There is a patch that makes k3b work with ide-cd, some features do not work yet. You can get the patch from here:

http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=104631854900685&w=2

----------

## mope

 *samppa wrote:*   

>  *mope wrote:*   Has anyone been able to do this with k3b yet? 
> 
> There is a patch that makes k3b work with ide-cd, some features do not work yet. You can get the patch from here:
> 
> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=104631854900685&w=2

 

ok, so i downloaded k3bdiff.gz. Is that what i was supposed to get? the only problem i have is i don't know what to do with it!  :Smile:  ...could you tell me? I read the message but still not sure.

----------

## mope

all right, here are the steps i followed:

1.) /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b

2.) ebuild k3b-0.8.1.ebuild unpack

2.) cd /var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.8.1/work/k3b-0.8.1/

3.) I copied the patch (kb3.diff) into this directory and 

patch -p0 < k3b.diff

But these are the errors I got:

patching file src/k3bblankingjob.cpp

patching file src/k3bcdrdaowriter.cpp

Hunk #1 FAILED at 86.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 94.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 106.

Hunk #4 succeeded at 167 (offset -6 lines).

Hunk #6 succeeded at 244 (offset -6 lines).

Hunk #8 FAILED at 403.

4 out of 8 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file src/k3bcdrdaowriter.cpp.rej

patching file src/k3bcdrecordwriter.cpp

Hunk #1 FAILED at 69.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file src/k3bcdrecordwriter.cpp.rej

patching file src/cdcopy/k3bcdcopydialog.cpp

Hunk #1 succeeded at 178 with fuzz 1 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 273 (offset 2 lines).

patching file src/device/k3bdevicemanager.cpp

Hunk #1 succeeded at 85 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 462 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 656 (offset 2 lines).

patching file src/device/k3bdevicewidget.cpp

patching file src/device/k3bidedevice.cpp

patching file src/device/k3bidedevice.h

This is what I will do when the patch works:

4.) cd /usr/portage/app-cdr/k3b-0.8.1/ <-- :Embarassed:  s/b k3b

5.) ebuild k3b-0.8.1.ebuild merge

could you tell me what went wrong or should i just go for it and see if it works?

----------

## puggy

Has anyone noticed any advantage in using ATAPI over SCSI emulation by way of stability or performance? 

Puggy

----------

## rvalles

Tried that with the kernel I had before this one.

I had heavy I/O problems when burning CDs. It collapsed too easily. Buffer dropped to 0 every now and then (luckily I have BurnFree, but >50 empty buffers per burn is way too much), with a lot of CPU use.

With this kernel (scsi emulation again) I can write CDs without touching the CPU and without any IO problem. (No buffer drops)

Have you had those kind of problems? I'll continue with SCSI emulation by now...

----------

## samppa

 *mope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.) I copied the patch (kb3.diff) into this directory and 
> 
> patch -p0 < k3b.diff
> ...

 

The patch is for the k3b cvs version. You need to manually merge it for use with release version.

----------

## JoeGreensticks

 *mgirard wrote:*   

> However, when working in ATAPI mode everything was very, VERY slow with XCDRoast (maybe it is better with other programs?) Like 8 times longer to start the program, and clicking each button produced a huge delay, etc. The performance and system load was just aweful; bad enough that I switched back to SCSI emulation. Maybe someday native ATAPI will be reasonable, but right now it is questionable, at least for me.
> 
> Perhaps there was something that I did wrong to make it so slow. Perhaps there is something strange about my setup. Just my 2 cents. Your results may vary.
> 
> -Mg

 

I had the same issues with speed when I first switched over to ATAPI burning.  When I launched xcdroast, I would get a window, but it would be anywhere from 15-60 seconds before it would respond.  Sadly, I never figured out exactly what the problem was, but one day after a fresh emerge, it just started working.  However, I find that my burn speed is limited.  With SCSI emulation, I was burning at near drive speed (11.X with a 12X burner), but now my burn speeds top out around 5.5 - 6.  I've tried manually changing the settings within xcdroast; to no avail.

Luckily, this is usually not a huge issue for me, since I don't burn more than a couple of cd's a week.  I figure I'll stick with it for now.

If anyone's interested, here's my versions:

xcdroast-0.98_alpha13

cdrtools_2.0

gentoo-sources_2.4.20_r1

----------

## JoeGreensticks

 *ghetto wrote:*   

> Does anyone have a good way to keep this from being downgraded when trying to update the system.. for the moment i just keep a list of the programs that i want that arnt standard and paste the file into package.mask after every 'emerge rsync' ..but there has to be an easier way.. ive tried to add them to /var/cache/edb/world ..but it seems to just get overwritten every time and app is emerged...
> 
> any sudestions?

 

Do you have ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" in /etc/make.conf enabled?

----------

## bassvandijk

I recompiled my kernel without the SCSI stuff.

But now my CDRW/DVD/CD-ROM combo drive doesn't show up in /dev anymore ???

I mean there is no /dev/hdc, no /dev/cdroms/...

kernel config: (I left out most comments)

```

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

#

# SCSI support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI is not set

```

It looks like the kernel does recognize my drive:

```
root@BASSBOX dmesg

...

hda: IC25N040ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-241, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

...

```

I don't pass any parameters to the kernel (only: video=vesa:1024x768) 

I also don't load any relevant modules:

lsmod:

```
root@BASSBOX lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

nvidia               1465984  10

```

Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong?

BTW:

```

cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 (root@BASSBOX) (gcc version 3.2.2)

```

----------

## bassvandijk

Ignore my last reply!!!

I rebooted a few times and now I suddently have my /dev/hdc and /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 back...  :Embarassed: 

Now, when I run:

```

cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'QSI     ' 'CDRW/DVD SBW-241' 'VF10' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

But when I try to burn a CD:

```

root@BASSBOX cdrecord dev=0,0,0 beach.jpg

Cdrecord 2.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

Maybe it's because I don't have the latest cdrecord:

```
root@BASSBOX cdrecord -version

Cdrecord 2.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

```

I'm going to emerge te latest version right now...

----------

## helmers

 *puggy wrote:*   

> Has anyone noticed any advantage in using ATAPI over SCSI emulation by way of stability or performance? Puggy

 

Heh. It burns fast enough, but the interface is so laggy I want to shoot myself in the foot. Any update on the problem - perhaps a solution?   :Wink: 

----------

## Gibberx

bassvandijk: any luck running screcord like this?

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc beach.jpg
```

----------

## hachre

I can also report that it works for me...

"cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI" finds all my ide cdrom drives and burners

"cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc -eject" showes the capabilities of /dev/hdc and ejects afterwards...

thanx cheaterrealm for the info :c) very good work...

about the speed of this method:

cdrecord says:

 *cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI wrote:*   

> Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.
> 
> Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.
> 
> Warning: There may be fatal problems.

 

That's the answer to all speed questions...

It works fine, but it seems to be very slow currently... As a pre-alpha that is more than enough currently... 

The speed will come in future versions..

----------

## Donovan

 *http://www.xcdroast.org/xcdr098/faq-a13.html wrote:*   

> Note: (NEW!)
> 
> Starting with version 0.98alpha12 there is experimental support for direct ATAPI support on linux kernels 2.4.x. Now X-CD-Roast should detect all your devices out-of-the-box on all current linux distributions. Please note, that the ATAPI interface does not support DMA transfers at all and therefore you might have high system load using it.

 

----------

## hachre

 *Quote:*   

> no dma transfers at all

 

that explains speed problems  :Wink: 

----------

## antipop

I'm having troubles using ATAPI for burning and my system hangs whenever trying to load ide-scsi (running 2.5.64 kernel).

```

cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a05 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ADAPTEC ' 'ACB-5500        ' 'FAKE' NON CCS Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

Has anyone else experienced similar problems or could someone tell me if I'm doing something wrong? I'm using some LG cd-burner and SCSI isn't enabled.

----------

## kraylus

i've been afraid to try this for fear of creating more coasters. but my hat goes off to you, it works like a cherry.

gentoo-2.4.20-rc1

ide-cd inline to the kernel.

executed:

```
mkisofs -rJ -o music.iso music/
```

for the iso. then to burn it:

```
cdrecord -v speed=24 dev=ATAPI:0,0 music.iso
```

mounted the cd and voila! thanks, cheater. yer the bomb!

ryan

----------

## Zeddicus

antipop:

I'm getting something very similar:

```

Cdrecord 2.01a16 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) *

        0,1,0     1) 'ADAPTEC ' 'ACB-5500        ' 'FAKE' NON CCS Disk

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

mm-sources-2.5.75 :-/

----------

## Mooses

Well, well, sadly to say, the same error for me!

using 2.6.0-test1

----------

## iamlarryboy

I am getting the same error with 2.6-test2. Do I need to enable any specific kernel options?

----------

## hayt

I had problems with burning, i own an ASUS A7N8X. Every time i tried it would burn the first 6 Mb indicating a very high speed > 150x. After talking on irc with some people i was pointed out to http://home.t-online.de/home/Johannes.Deisenhofer/nforce2linux.html which basically states that you should enable dma for disk only (that's a kernel option).

I compiled kernel 2.4.21-vanilla enabling dma for disk only (for some reaon it does not want to work with gentoo-sources) and can burn without a problem now.

I didn't see it mentionned here, i may have overlooked though, sorry if i did.

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

```
bash-2.05b# cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI         

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ADAPTEC ' 'ACB-5500        ' 'FAKE' NON CCS Disk

        0,1,0     1) 'ADAPTEC ' 'ACB-5500        ' 'FAKE' NON CCS Disk

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

 *NuclearFusi0n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI         
> 
> ...

 anybody?

----------

## trinitrotoluene

same with 2.5.75   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NuclearFusi0n

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66217

----------

## nouse66

 *helmers wrote:*   

>  *puggy wrote:*   Has anyone noticed any advantage in using ATAPI over SCSI emulation by way of stability or performance? Puggy 
> 
> Heh. It burns fast enough, but the interface is so laggy I want to shoot myself in the foot. Any update on the problem - perhaps a solution?  

 

so whats the point of switching to atapi? ... besides not having to load the scsi modules  :Smile: 

----------

## christsong84

 *nouse66 wrote:*   

>  *helmers wrote:*    *puggy wrote:*   Has anyone noticed any advantage in using ATAPI over SCSI emulation by way of stability or performance? Puggy 
> 
> Heh. It burns fast enough, but the interface is so laggy I want to shoot myself in the foot. Any update on the problem - perhaps a solution?   
> 
> so whats the point of switching to atapi? ... besides not having to load the scsi modules 

 

not having to run through an emulation...not having to recompile your kernel with scsi...not having to trick your kernel into doing something (which really bugs me...I like it doing what it thinks it's doing...).

That's all I could think of off the top 'o me head

----------

## lazyleopard

So ATAPI is much slower than using scsi emulation, it seems. Certainly xcdroast is sluggish at certain stages to the point of being entirely too frustrating. I certainly don't think it's yet usable.

How do I stop xcdroast using ATAPI? I've got all the scsi emulation stuff loaded (I think) but it still insists on trying ATAPI...  :Sad: 

----------

